# The noisy 1-inch pitch cog



## jacob9795 (Sep 21, 2018)

My cog had a groove worn into one side of each tooth from normal wear. The noise emanates from each chain roller as they lift away from the tooth and worn groove back toward the chain wheel. I carefully used my bench top grinder to make each tooth have a flat profile again, I think I solved the problem, it sounds quieter. Thoughts/opinions? These chain drive systems are usually a bit noisy but they get louder with wear. There are definitely pros/cons to this method versus finding a NOS cog, perhaps it’s a quick fix.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2018)

I spent 2 hours on a machine yesterday that had a terrible noise from the drive chain. Brand new cogs and chain on a brand new machine. Your fix should help but make sure the tension on the chain does not get over tight at any point. That was just one of my issues that needed attention.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I spent 2 hours on a machine yesterday that had a terrible noise from the drive chain. Brand new cogs and chain on a brand new machine. Your fix should help but make sure the tension on the chain does not get over tight at any point. That was just one of my issues that needed attention.



I had that issue too with the chain tension on this bike, the chainwheel is off-center a bit. I rotated the chainwheel 360 degrees and made sure the chain still had some slack. I got this bike on the road this afternoon, it’s quiet.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 21, 2018)

Earlier today, I had my garage door open halfway. I was inside the garage and rode my bike out to the driveway but was looking down at my bike and cleaned myself off the bike, head first into the garage door, on to the floor. No blood was spilled. I used my leg to protect the bike from getting scratched.

I’ve lived a good life, I thought to myself


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> Earlier today, I had my garage door open halfway. I was inside the garage and rode my bike out to the driveway but was looking down at my bike and cleaned myself off the bike, head first into the garage door, on to the floor. No blood was spilled. I used my leg to protect the bike from getting scratched.
> 
> I’ve lived a good life, I thought to myself




Geeze, I don't know if I should laugh or cry. Good to hear the bike didn't get hurt though. Sure sounds like we have the same kind of luck. Have you ever had the experience of shutting a truck door on four of your fingers and the door actually latched with fingers still stuck in the jamb?  Not saying this actually happened to me, but it did hurt.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ouch! Nope, not yet. I bet that hurt for a long time afterward. It’s funny, I laugh at myself all the time, I’m my worst critic. No damage to the bike. My sister told me she wished she could have seen it happen .


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 3, 2018)

I had the same noise problem. teeth were worn and 'hooked'-looks like you ground the hooks. you have increased the space between teeth now and that will stretch your chain or tear it up.  just replace the sprocket or the sprocket/driver add a new quality chain and the problem will be gone.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 3, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> My cog had a groove worn into one side of each tooth from normal wear. The noise emanates from each chain roller as they lift away from the tooth and worn groove back toward the chain wheel. I carefully used my bench top grinder to make each tooth have a flat profile again, I think I solved the problem, it sounds quieter. Thoughts/opinions? These chain drive systems are usually a bit noisy but they get louder with wear. There are definitely pros/cons to this method versus finding a NOS cog, perhaps it’s a quick fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you sure that bolt that holds the chain guard isn’t rubbing. It’s kind of loud !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 5, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Are you sure that bolt that holds the chain guard isn’t rubbing. It’s kind of loud !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Far away. It's quiet now, I don't ride it often. Good feedback guys , thanks


----------

